

On Weed & Productivity - rawrmaan
http://rawrmaan.com/on-weed-productivity/

======
lifeguard
A man without a job and a hobby soon turns to drink (or sinsemilla).

Also, OP should switch from indica to sativa.

~~~
dylanhassinger
lol +1 ftw

